# Erfahrungen POC Spine VPD Tee Jacket



## Schnitte (31. Mai 2012)

schon öfters fiel hier ja der Markename "POC"
und allgemein habe ich bisher noch positives vernommen bzgl. der Protektoren. Nun überlege ich, ob ich mir das POC Spine VPD Tee Jacket hole. 
Hat jmd. Erfahrung damit? Eine Weste hatte ich von POC bereits an und die passte gut, aber wie ist das mit den Brustplatten, sind die als Frau tragbar? Sooooo viel Oberweite habe ich zwar nicht, aber es wäre ärgerlich wenn es trotzdem nicht richtig passt.

Zudem würde mich interessieren ob ihr zu dem Jacket Armprotektoren tragt und wenn ja, welche


----------



## _Becky_ (31. Mai 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9546290#post9546290


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Senshisan (31. Mai 2012)

Moin Schnitte!

Ich hab so eine Weste. 
Ich finde die Weste klasse, da sie sich am Rücken anpasst (ich hab leider ein ziemliches Hohlkreuz). Ich bin relativ klein (1,62m) und leider auch was mollig, deswegen wars nicht einfach eine Weste zu finden, wo der Rückenprotektor nicht immerwieder hochrutsche (wegen meinem Hintern).

Beim Spine hatte ich nicht mehr das problem. 

Meine Oberweite ist "normal" groß. Also so 75C... die Brustplatte ist gut tragbar, wobei mit weniger Oberweite vielleicht noch besser ist. Ich habe nur ab und zu das Problem, dass die Platte vorne auch mal hochrutsch beim Biken und danach nicht wieder runter geht... deshalb zupfe ich da meist rum. Aber ich glaube das Problem haben auch andere 

Ich trage noch ganz normale Chickenwings von 661, also diese Softies. Werde da aber auch nach was neuem ausschau halten.

Gruß
Senshi


----------



## mangolassi (3. Juni 2012)

Ich bin was den Körperbau angeht wohl das Gegenteil von Senshi (gleiche Oberweite, wahrscheinlich ähnliches Gewicht auf 1,76 verteilt) und für mich war die Jacke gar nichts: XS/S war geradeso oder fast eng genug, aber der Rücken war mir viel zu kurz. 
Mit den VPD Ellbogen (die ohne 2.0) bin ich aber zufrieden, die kleben einfach am Arm fest.


----------



## aconiti (3. Juni 2012)

Hi, ich hab auch die POC in xs/s Bin recht zufrieden damitaußer das sie wie bei den anderen hoch rutscht. Das Problem hab ich aber gelöstindem ich den Bauchgürtel von der POC mit durch die hintere Gürtelschlaufe von meinerHose ziehe. Nur durch meine kleine oberweite (A-Cup)  verschieben sich die Brustplatten mittig überden Reißverschluss zusammen. Armprotektoren hab ich die IXS Assault für Ladysdie passen richtig gut aber meistens mach ich die nicht ran.


----------



## scylla (4. Juni 2012)

mir passt die POC Weste in XS/S ganz gut, mit 170cm Körpergröße und eher kurzem Oberkörper. Den weichen Rückenteil finde ich angenehm. Rutscht auch immer etwas hoch, das tun bei mir aber irgendwie alle Westen, die POC ist da noch eine der weniger schlimmen 
Oberweitenprobleme habe ich mit den Brustplatten keine.


----------



## Schnitte (4. Juni 2012)

erstmal danke für die Antworten =) das klingt ja recht gut
habe bisher auch noch kein Safety Jacket erlebt, welches nicht ein wenig hochrutscht. Geht mir mit dem IXS Battle Woman Jacket auch so...von daher wird es sich wohl lohnen es mal anzuprobieren in M


----------



## serial-killah (20. September 2012)

hey,

hab mir die Jacke (2012er) in M bestellt. Von der Rückenlänge passt es sehr gut aber ich finde Sie könnte etwas enger sein (Gerade um den Schulterbereich).

Der Rückenprotektor ist bei M 55,5 cm lang (von der Innenseite gemessen).

Könnte bitte jemand bei S mal messen.

Danke!


----------



## supermanlovers (22. September 2012)

serial-killah schrieb:


> Könnte bitte jemand bei S mal messen.



S: 48,5cm

Ich hätte übrigens eine neuwertige Jacke in S abzugeben.
Nur 3-4 gefahren. Sie passt mir zwar mit meinen schlanken 65kg
perfekt aber bei meinen 1,81m ist sie schon bauchfrei


----------

